
The 'Grammar Vigilante' of Bristol [video] - ZeljkoS
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-39459831
======
gizmo
He sets wrongs right in the middle of the night -- he is the hero Bristol
deserves.

~~~
1ba9115454
He sets wrongs right in the middle of the night, he's the hero Bristol
deserves.

~~~
tiglionabbit
That's a comma splice. Original comment was more correct than this.

~~~
dri_ft
Yeah, maybe a semicolon there would have been OK. Double hyphen is OK in the
absence of an easy-reachable en-dash or em-dash imo.

~~~
SeanLuke
No hyphen, no semicolon. There's a magic, underused punctuation mark for just
this purpose. It's called a period.

------
waterpowder
But now the kerning gets all messed up...

~~~
ry_ry
What's keming?

------
cwmma
Since we are being pedantic, doesn't grammer refer to the spoken language and
not the spelling conventions used to represent it, in other words this person
is a spelling bandit, or more specifically a punctuation bandit

~~~
jbmorgado
The lack of or extraneous apostrophes is clearly a grammar mistake, not only a
spelling one.

~~~
Udik
Not really, it would be a grammar mistake if they actually meant, let's say,
"its" in place of "it's". Since the pronunciation of the two is the same, they
word they actually meant to write is "it's", they just spell it wrongly.

Oh, can I add another pet peeve. "Semantics" when discussing naming of things
when the meaning is clear. "Semantics" is about meaning, not about naming. But
it's "semantics", obviously :).

------
b6
I don't really have much of an opinion about this because, although it's harm,
it's pretty small harm. If I could, I'd just ask him whether he thought
English wouldn't be a steaming pile of slop if everyone used it correctly?

------
choult
More power to him!

While they covered up the guy's face etc. they've shown his "apostrophizer" \-
surely that's enough for anyone who spots a guy walking around with it at
night in a hoodie to pick him out?

~~~
chrisseaton
> More power to him!

Do you really think damaging property belonging to other people is justified
by bad grammar?

~~~
jjgreen
I think its justified

~~~
1ba9115454
I think it's justified.

Fixed punctuation.

